# Yamaha Fj 665s 1985 price help



## David B (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi gurls and bois. I inherited this guitar but i don't really use it, i want to sell it. Near impossible to find any info on this thing at all. Pls help me how much can i sell.
. Thank you


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 3, 2020)

after a quick search i could not find nothing on it either. call guitar center and see if they have a price range the would sell it at.


----------

